# 40 Gallon Oceanic Stretch Hex



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

I had bought this beautiful tank and stand on Craigslist and decided to try a Fishless Cycle while also using a pack of BioSpira. 

So here are four pictures of my setup. I am thinking about some schoolers (rasboras, dwarf rainbowfish and cories) and one centerpiece fish (Dwarf Honey Gourami) along with a dwarf frog or two. Anyway in addition to the pictures I have a decor question. I did not want to go with real plants yet so everything is fake. I found a really cool resin branch made by Top Fin but is really large..its 30" length is the same length of the tank. It just fits and there are lots of nooks and crannies but I am wondering if it is taking too much room both on the gravel and in the tank itself. I also put a couple of fake plants behind it. What do you guys think? It was REALLY expensive too ($63 at PetSmart)! :shock:

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

no that is not taking up too much room IMO. I think it is quite AWESOME. I would love a piece that huge!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i say it looks awsome. exept i would put some small short plants on eiter side of it in the front portion of the log


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I think the fish would love it.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree with Karazy put some shorter bushy plants in the front and some taller ones to the back.


----------



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys. Actually i have a couple of taller plants behind the drifwood on either side. I will look for two smaller plants for the front side. I just didn't want to take up any more gravel room!


----------

